# Windows Server 2008



## Cola_Colin (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,
in der neuen PCGH steht das Server 2008 eine Alternative zu Vista wäre und dass man es ziemlich lange kostenlos testen kann.
Da ich atm so oder so das sytem neu aufsetzten möchte, denke ich darüber nach mal Server 2008 auszuprobieren, doch was muss ich dabei alles so beachten ?
Irgendwelche Ratschläge oder Ideen ?
Und :
Kann ich nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums nicht einfach eine neuinstallation machen und so Server 2008 kostenlos nutzen xD ?


----------



## olsystems (7. Mai 2008)

Wie in der neuen PC Welt zu Lesen kannst du aus einen Server 2008 leicht ein komplettes Vista machen musst nur ein wenig Hand anlegen und ein paar Features anschalten die Standartmäßig im Server deaktiviert sind. Lade mir grad selber den Server runter und werde das mal Testen angeblich soll es auch Performence Sprünge geben beim Server 2008!?
Ich bin mal gespannt ob das was wird......
Werd dann dazu mal ein paar Zeilen schreiben wenn ich damit fertig bin.
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin sollte das funktionieren!
Zu beachten gibts eigentlich nichts besonderes....
Wenn du dir den Server bei Microsoft runterladen tust dann hast erstmal 60 Tage Zeit um ihn zu Testen danach kannst du einfach über den Befehl slmgr.vbs -rearm dreimal den Zeitraum verlängern also maximal 240 Tage.

LG
olsystems


----------



## olsystems (8. Mai 2008)

Bin jetzt fertig mit der Install und nem kurzen Test und muss sagen der ist richtig schnell der Server 2008!
Probleme gabs keine ganz im gegenteil bin erstaunt wie schnell die Install ablief.
Zu bemängeln gibts bis jetzt eigentlich nicht nur das sich 2 Programme nicht installieren lassen weil sie nicht für ein Server gedacht sind.
Von der Geschwindigkeit her allemal schneller als Vista Ultimate mit SP1!
Nur die ganzen Einstellungen damit es wie Vista aussieht sind Teilweise langwierig aber egal.
Habe auch mal ein Benchmark gemach und war trotz niedrigerem Takt der CPU um 162 Punkte Besser, unter Vista hatte die CPU 3.440 MHz jetzt unterm Server gradmal 3.200 MHz also an was das liegt keine Ahnung.....
Hab die Screenshots mal angehängt....
Treiber für Vista laufen auch ohne Probleme!

LG
olsystems


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal Win Server 2008 installiert. Ich muss sagen, geniale Sache!

Vorallem, dass diverse "Features" anfangs komplett inaktiv und nicht installiert sind und dass man sie bequem aus einer Liste auswählen kann, finde ich fantastisch. Besser als jede überfrachtete Vista-Version. Habe bis jetzt absolut keine Probleme feststellen können.

Außerdem ist die Benutzerkontensteuerung, sowie die Festplattendefragmentierung von Anfang an deaktiviert. GeiL!

Wer unbedingt Aero haben will, muss nur das Feature im Server-Bereich installieren und den Hintergrunddienst aktivieren. Das wars.

Werde demnächst mal schauen, wie sich darauf spielen lässt.

Mein Fazit: Geld gespart und ein schlankes Vista für die nächsten 8 Monate erhalten.

PS

Der RAM-Verbrauch liegt gerade mal bei 500MB. Und der EinKern P4 (siehe Sig.) läuft wie geschmiert. Da hat des Notebook von meinem Freund mit einem T7300 und Vista Home premium mehr mit Leistungseinbußen zu kämpfen.


----------



## riedochs (11. Mai 2008)

Dann muss ich mir doch glatt mal ne Lizenz über die Schule besorgen


----------



## jign (11. Mai 2008)

Welche ist denn am besten ? gibt ja 4 verschiedene, hab zwar alle hier aber auch kein bock die alle durchzutesten.


----------



## Klutten (11. Mai 2008)

Wenn mich nicht wieder die Faulheit packt, werde ich morgen mal die Enterprise Version auf meinen Zweitrechner installieren. 

@ jign
Es soll insgesamt 8 Versionen geben, von denen für unseren Gebrauch wohl nur Standard und Enterprise von Nutzen sein wird. Genau kann ich es aber auch nicht sagen.

Nicht alle Versionen von Windows Server 2008 werden gleichzeitig erscheinen. Zunächst will Microsoft im Februar 2008 folgende Produkte veröffentlichen, zu denen Microsoft auch gleich die Preise nannte:
* Windows Server 2008 Standard: 971 US-Dollar (mit 5 Lizenzen)
* Windows Server 2008 Enterprise: 3.971 US-Dollar (mit 25 Lizenzen)
* Windows Server 2008 Datacenter: 2971 US-Dollar (pro Prozessor)
* Windows Web Server 2008: 469 US-Dollar
* Windows Server 2008 für Itanium-basierte Systeme: 2.999 US-Dollar (pro Prozessor)
Sechs Monate später sollen dann auch noch drei Versionen von Windows Server 2008 inklusive Hyper-V folgen:
* Windows Server 2008 Standard mit Hyper-V: 999 US-Dollar (mit 5 Lizenzen)
* Windows Server 2008 Enterprise mit Hyper-V: 3.999 US-Dollar (mit 25 Lizenzen)
* Windows Server 2008 Datacenter mit Hyper-V: 2.999 US-Dollar (pro Prozessor)
Zeitgleich wird Microsoft auch den Hyper-V Server für 28 US-Dollar anbieten.
Die Preise für Windows Server 2008 liegen laut Angaben von Microsoft nur ein Prozent über den Preisen, die das Unternehmen seinerzeit bei der Einführung des Vorgängers Windows Server 2003 forderte.


----------



## olsystems (14. Mai 2008)

Am Besten eignet sich die Standart Edition wenn man daraus ein Vista machen will...
Hab mir die 64 BIT Edition gehollt!
Treiber Probleme gibt es nicht solang ein Treiber für Vista vorhanden ist...
Wichtig ist auch das man über die Registry die zwei Werte 
"HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Managment\PrefetchParameters"
die beiden DWORD Einträge "EnablePrefetcher" und "EnableSuperFetch" und den beiden Werten jeweils die 3 als Wert geben.Und dann Superfetch noch auf Automatisch stellen in den Diensten.
Die prozzersorzeit sollte auch noch geändert werden da diese bei Servern auf Hintergrundprozesse steht und das Leistung bei Desktop Systemen kostet. Das macht ihr unter den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen dann erweitert Visuelle Effekte Einstellungen Erweitert und dann Optimale Leistung anpassen für Programme.
Kann zur Zeit nicht mehr sagen da mein Rechner den Geist aufgeben hat und keiner weiß an was es liegt.
LG
olsystems


----------



## Triple-Y (14. Mai 2008)

darf ich mal ne Frage zwischen schieben?

ich hab Server 2008 in ner VmWare installiert und hänge da fest. 
Windows will ein neues Passwort haben aber egal was ich eingabe wird nicht akzeptiert?? hab bereits riesengroße komplexe Passwörter eingegeben?? was läuft denn da Falsch ???


----------



## olsystems (15. Mai 2008)

Die Version gibts doch auch auf Deutsch!!
Das Passwort muss Groß- und kleinschreibung enthalten genauso wie Zahlen!!
Es darf auch nicht zu komplex sein!!
Als nächstes empfehle ich dir die Standart Edition bis jetzt keine Probleme damit gehabt!!!
Hoffe konnte helfen!?

LG
olsystems


----------



## Triple-Y (15. Mai 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> Die Version gibts doch auch auf Deutsch!!
> Das Passwort muss Groß- und kleinschreibung enthalten genauso wie Zahlen!!
> Es darf auch nicht zu komplex sein!!
> Als nächstes empfehle ich dir die Standart Edition bis jetzt keine Probleme damit gehabt!!!
> ...



ähhh, danke. hab keinen Großbuchstaben dabei 

die eng. version ist aus unserem MSDn Pool, hatte später auch erfahren das die server 2008 free bei MS downloadbar ist. lol
daaaaaaanke


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Mai 2008)

Bei mir fehlen die Einträge für PreFetch und SuperFetch. Hat da jemand Lösungsvorschläge?

Server 2008 Standard 32Bit.

EDIT

Diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich, wenn ich SuperFecth in den Diensten aktivieren will, vielleicht hilft es weiter

EDIT2

Yo, Problem gelöst.

Einfach neuen D_Word Eintrag erstellen mit dem Namen "SuperFetch" und Wert auf 3 stellen. Zudem den Dienst aktivieren und auf automatisch stellen. Dann noch einen Neustart. Fertig.


----------



## Triple-Y (16. Mai 2008)

nope ..


----------



## GoZoU (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab seit heute Windows Server 2008 Enterprise x64 und bisher läuft alles ohne Probleme. Einzig die Einstellung des IE nervt mich gerade ein bisschen...mal sehen wie die aus geht.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## olsystems (16. Mai 2008)

In deinem Server Manager aud verstärkte Sicherheitskofiguration für IE konfigurieren gehen und dort bei Admin und Gast beides auf Aus stellen!!

EDIT: @ Pockerclock das hab ich bereits in diesem Beitrag "14.05.2008, 20:07" geschrieben vergiss nicht den DWORD wert Prefetch der ist auch nicht vorhanden!

Gruss
olsystems


----------



## GoZoU (17. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie bekomm ich einen Fehler mit Java. Sobald ich den Test auf der SUN-HP mache, geht der Browser einfach aus. Hab dann mal den Browser neu installiert und zuvor java komplett vom System entfernt. Leider wiederholt sich das spielt mit sämtlichen Java-Versionen. Hat einer von euch ne Idee woran das liegen könnte oder das Problem selber?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomm ich einen Fehler mit Java. Sobald ich den Test auf der SUN-HP mache, geht der Browser einfach aus. Hab dann mal den Browser neu installiert und zuvor java komplett vom System entfernt. Leider wiederholt sich das spielt mit sämtlichen Java-Versionen. Hat einer von euch ne Idee woran das liegen könnte oder das Problem selber?
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


Du hast den IE x64 benutz, oder? Der unterstützt soviel wie ich weiß kein Java. Es gibt im Startmenü aber auch die x86 Version zur Auswahl.

Achso: Weis jemand wo ich die .dll-Datei für den Spieleexplorer herbekomme?


----------



## GoZoU (17. Mai 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du hast den IE x64 benutz, oder? Der unterstützt soviel wie ich weiß kein Java. Es gibt im Startmenü aber auch die x86 Version zur Auswahl.
> 
> Achso: Weis jemand wo ich die .dll-Datei für den Spieleexplorer herbekomme?



Ich nutze Firefox, aber es tritt bei beiden Browsern (IE und FF) auf.

Die gameux.dll hab ich dir mal angehängt. Einfach entpacken und dann über "regsvr32 C:\windows\system32\gameux.dll" bzw. "regsvr32 C:\windows\syswow64\gameux.dll" registrieren.

: Du hast Recht, mit dem IE x86 geht es. Aber warum will FF kein Java ausführen?


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2008)

thx für .dll 
Warum FF kein Java will weis ich auch nicht. hast du schonmal die Version 3 RC1 ausprobiert?


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Mai 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich nutze Firefox, aber es tritt bei beiden Browsern (IE und FF) auf.
> 
> Die gameux.dll hab ich dir mal angehängt. Einfach entpacken und dann über "regsvr32 C:\windows\system32\gameux.dll" bzw. "regsvr32 C:\windows\syswow64\gameux.dll" registrieren.
> 
> ...



Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die 32Bit dll zu bekommen?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2008)

in dem Archiv sind beide drinn glaub ich.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Mai 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> in dem Archiv sind beide drinn glaub ich.



Yo, sind beide drinne.

Many ThX von Mir!

EDIT

@Gozou

Du hast in deinem Archiv die 32Bit und 64Bit vertauscht. 32Bit im 64 Bit Ordner und umgekehrt. Nicht wundern, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb klappt.


----------



## Gunt0r (18. Mai 2008)

hm ... welches antiviren-programm ist für server2008 64bit denn zu empfehlen? bisher hab ich noch keine 64bit-OS verwendet... läuft AVG free edition?


----------



## GoZoU (18. Mai 2008)

@Pokerclock: Sry, da schein ich dann geschlafen zu haben. Ich hab das gerade nochmal mit den Dateien aus dem Archiv probiert und bisher gabs es auch mit den "vertauschten" keine Probs.

@Gunt0r: Ich nutze Avast, das läuft ganz gut.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gunt0r (18. Mai 2008)

avast lässt sich nicht installieren, da kommt nur eine fehlermeldung dass nur "windows NT 4 workstation, aber nicht windows NT 4 server" unterstützt wird.

ich hab nun die sidebar installiert, aber wie kann ich dem tool sagen, WO die gadgets gespeichert sind? ich hab da nur ein leeres auswahl-fenster und die schalftläche "mehr gadgets online suchen" ...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Mai 2008)

Wie kann ich die Sidebar installieren? Keine Ahnung was ich machen muss. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Gunt0r (18. Mai 2008)

ich hab die sidebar hier runtergeladen: klick, allerdings hab ich damit wie grade erwähnt probleme - sie geht nämlich nicht so wirklich. also lieber noch warten. *g*


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Mai 2008)

Gunt0r schrieb:


> ich hab die sidebar hier runtergeladen: klick, allerdings hab ich damit wie grade erwähnt probleme - sie geht nämlich nicht so wirklich. also lieber noch warten. *g*



Bei mir geht auch nix. Kann keine Programme hinzufügen. Vorschläge?


----------



## olsystems (18. Mai 2008)

Zur Zeit habe ich zu Testzwecken BitDefender Total Security 2008 installiert und das läuft ganz gut muss ich sagen.

LG
olsystems


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Mai 2008)

Also habe jetzt mehrmals versucht die Sidebar funktionsfähig zu machen, bin aber gescheitert.

Habe sowohl die .exe mit RegServ32 ausgeführt und die beiden .dll-Dateien registriert. Das Ergebnis war immer das Gleiche. Eine leere Sidebar, bei der keine Gadgets hinzugefügt werden können, weil gar keine angezeigt werden.

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass in der Registry ein Eintrag fehlt, der aber notwendig ist. Könnte ein Vista 32bit User mal in seiner Registry nachschauen und mir die D_WORD Werte und den Rest posten. 

Müsste unter Software>WIndows>Current Version >... sein.


----------



## olsystems (19. Mai 2008)

Werde Vista mal schnell in 32 Bit installieren und schaun welche werte für die Sidebar angelegt sind. Dauert aber ein wenig.....

LG
olsystems


----------



## olsystems (19. Mai 2008)

Also hier sind die Reg Werte von der Sideshow unter nem 32BIT Windows Vista Ultimate.

Hab den Kompletten REG Schlüssel beigefügt.

Hoffe konnte helfen!?

LG
olsystems


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Mai 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> Also hier sind die Reg Werte von der Sideshow unter nem 32BIT Windows Vista Ultimate.
> 
> Hab den Kompletten REG Schlüssel beigefügt.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Mühen!

Dummerweise funktioniert es immernoch nicht.

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen SideBAR und SideSHOW

EDIT

Dreck es gibt einen Unterschied! Die Sideshow is was ganz anderes. Ich brauch die Sidebar für den Desktop.


----------



## olsystems (19. Mai 2008)

Kein Problem schalt die andere Kiste ein schreib die werte dir!

EDIT bitte schön.....

Hab die Sidebar und die Sideshow komplett hinzugefügt da die ja doch irgendwie zusammen gehören jedenfalls hat es was mit den Gadgets zu tun, deshalb hab ich jetzt die ganze REG durchforstet und alle Einträge beigefügt.

Gruss
olsystems


----------



## El-Hanfo (19. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand eine free Firewall für Server 2008?
Hab bis jetzt nichts funktionierendes gefunden

mfg el hanfo


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Mai 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> Kein Problem schalt die andere Kiste ein schreib die werte dir!
> 
> EDIT bitte schön.....
> 
> ...



Danke!

Funktioniert aber immernoch nicht.

Alle Schlüssel sind in der Reg drinne + Werte. Null Veränderung.

Die Sidebar ist komplett leer. Und es können keine Gadgets hinzugefügt werden, weil keine angezeigt werden zum Hinzufügen.

Da könnt ich ausrasten

Hmm... wenn ich in der Registry auf die Suche gehe nach den Sidebar werten findet er nix.

Kannst du mir mal nen Screenshot von den Einträgen machen? Oder sagen wo ich sie finde? Die Einträge der SideSHOW kann ich finden.


----------



## olsystems (20. Mai 2008)

Würde dir diese Sidebar so gefallen? kannst  natürlich noch andere Gadegts hinzufügen und den Kompletten Style kannst auch ändern sind schon etliche Skins dabei sonst ladest dir einfach mehr herunter.

Das Teil läuft jetzt unter einem 64 BIT Server sollte also unter nem 32 BIT genauso laufen.

Hab dir den Link und den Screenshot mal beigefügt. Also bei mir läuft alles bestens....

LG
olsystems


----------



## GoZoU (20. Mai 2008)

Der Link geht bei mir nicht 

PS: Ich habe gerade diese Seite gefunden. Die Sidebar geht zwar an, aber trozdem sind keine Gadgets vorhanden -.-

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## olsystems (20. Mai 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Der Link geht bei mir nicht
> 
> PS: Ich habe gerade diese Seite gefunden. Die Sidebar geht zwar an, aber trozdem sind keine Gadgets vorhanden -.-
> 
> ...




Hier hast den Link nochmal bei mir funkt das perfekt hab grad noch mal getestet:

Siehe Bild, die hab ich heute Installiert und ohne Probleme gestartet....

Gruss
olsystems

LINK: Desktop Sidebar - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Mai 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Der Link geht bei mir nicht
> 
> PS: Ich habe gerade diese Seite gefunden. Die Sidebar geht zwar an, aber trozdem sind keine Gadgets vorhanden -.-
> 
> ...



Das war die erste Anleitung mit der ich gearbeitet habe. Du scheinst das Gleiche Problem zu haben. Sidebar JA aber ohne Gadgets und Möglichkeit welche hinzuzufügen.

Ja, die Alternative hab ich auch schon gefunden. Aber ich bin so einer bei dem muss das funktionieren. Komme was wolle.


----------



## GoZoU (20. Mai 2008)

Das die von Chip läuft könnte daran liegen, dass es nicht die in Windows integrierte Sidebar ist sondern "nur" ein Nachbau. Ich hätte aber gerne das Original 

Mal sehen was sich da noch so finden lässt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## olsystems (20. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das war die erste Anleitung mit der ich gearbeitet habe. Du scheinst das Gleiche Problem zu haben. Sidebar JA aber ohne Gadgets und Möglichkeit welche hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Ja, die Alternative hab ich auch schon gefunden. Aber ich bin so einer bei dem muss das funktionieren. Komme was wolle.


 

Ich werde jetzt nochmals die Reg von Vista durchforsten und dir die Schlüssel schreiben.

Einen Moment Geduld bitte..........

EDIT: So nach einer Stunde Arbeit hier die ganzen Reg. einträge die ich unter Vista finden konnte.... viel Spaß dabei sind 119 Stück....

LG
olsystems


----------



## GoZoU (20. Mai 2008)

Sauber, werde ich nachher mal testen.
Hab mir gerade schon von nem Kumpel mit Vista 64 Bit den Sidebar-Ordner besorgt und seine  Reg-Schlüssel. Ging aber dennoch nicht.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank auch von mir! 

Schmeiße gerade meinen P4 an und schau was geht.

Also habe versucht alle 119 in die Regristry einzufügen. es gibt immernoch keine Änderung.

Bei Nr.68 > Fehler Schlüssel wird benutzt/ist von system geöffnet

Bei Nr.112-117 > Fehler bei Zugriff

Der Rest geht wunderbar


----------



## GoZoU (20. Mai 2008)

Jo, läuft immer noch nicht. Ich glaub ich gebs auf, die Sidebar hab ich eh nie benutzt ....ne Spaß beiseite, da werd ich wohl weiter suchen müssen oder parallel nochmal nen Rechner mit Vista x64 aufsetzen und die Registry dort durchforsten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## olsystems (20. Mai 2008)

Sorry Leute das es nicht gefunzt hat hab aber alle schlüssel kopiert und eingefügt.
Kann es sein das euch DLL´s fehlen da ich ständig auf DLL dateien gestoßen bin wie zum Beispiel wlsrvc.dll!?

LG
olsystems


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Mai 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> Sorry Leute das es nicht gefunzt hat hab aber alle schlüssel kopiert und eingefügt.
> Kann es sein das euch DLL´s fehlen da ich ständig auf DLL dateien gestoßen bin wie zum Beispiel wlsrvc.dll!?
> 
> LG
> olsystems



Die haben wir. Auch die andere s....dll oder so ähnlich. Die Anleitung, die auch Gozou verlinkt hat, hält das ganze Paket bereit. Habe auch bereits an anderen Orten die Dateien gedownloaded, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Einstein (5. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen Leutles,

hab mir au die Window Server 2008 x64 version runtergeladen.
Nachdem ich dann die iso auf ne DVD gebrannt hab und sie einleg und starten will bin ich sehr enttäuscht. nachdem vista verschiedene sachen geladen hat, bleibt es bei dem tollen grauen Hintergrund hängen.

weis wer woran das liegt? weil ich den download unterbrochen hab? oder weil ich nen download clienten verwendet hab und über mehrere Verbindungen gleichzeitig gezogen hab?

hpffe ih wisst ne antwort!

LG Einstein


----------



## olsystems (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo

wo hast du den Windows Server runtergeladen?

Ich denk mal das beim Brennen oder beim runterladen ne Datei beschädigt wurden ist!
Am Besten du ladest es dir direkt bei Microsoft nochmal herrunter!

Und beim Brennen nimmst nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit denn da hatte ich komischerweise auch Probleme mit der 1 Disk!

LG
olsystems


----------



## Einstein (6. Juni 2008)

Tachen auch,

hab di datei bei Microsoft runtergeladen. denk aber, dass wirklich beim download was schief gelaufen iss, hatte nämlich den download zwischendrin mal unterbrochen. manno will aber nich schon wieder runterladen! hab 20h gebraucht (dsl Ligth!!!!).

beim brennen hatte ich niedrigste geschwindigkeit eingestellt, anderst hat er es gar nicht brennen wollen!

LG Einstein


----------



## Einstein (6. Juni 2008)

hey ho leutles,

*freu freu* es funktioniert doch!!!!!! 

hab nur nicht lange genug gewartet 

aber das nächste Problem hab ich schon:
komme bis zur auswahl, wo ich windows installieren möchte, bzw. festplattenverwaltung. dann wähle ich die entsprechende partition aus (auf meiner 500GB platte die 2. auf der 1. sind meine daten, die platte mit xp hab ich abgehängt/ 1. partition versteckt und inaktiv gesetzt!)
doch kommt volgender Fehler:

Einer Partition auf dem Datenträger '0' konnte kein Laufwerksbuchstabe zugewiesen werden. Der Fehler ist beim Vorbereiten des Systemvolumes des Computers aufgetreten. Fehlercode: 0x80004005

weis da er ne antwort drauf?

bin grad noch daran die partition an erste stelle der Platte zu legen, vll. liegt es ja da drann.

LG Einstein


Edit:

Sagt doch gleich das des daran lag  funktioniert doch wunderbar das kostenlose vista und sieht mächtig geil aus ...


----------



## olsystems (10. Juni 2008)

@ Einstein

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Prog.
Vergiss nicht die ganzen Dienste einzuschalten die nützlich sind! 

LG
olsystems


----------



## Omach (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Also ich hab auf meine neues System Server 2008 Standard 64Bit (dt.) installiert und habe nun den ganzen Tag versucht Company of Heroes zum laufen zu kriegen. Ich kann das Spiel installieren und spielen, will es allerdings auf die aktuelle Version patchen und das geht nicht. Ich versuche den deutschen 1.00->2.101 Patch zu installieren und ganz zum Schluss gibt es eine Fehlermeldung und der Vorgang wird abgebrochen. Das ärgerliche ist, dass auch die CoH Installation futsch ist, einfach weg. Ich muss dann immer alles nochmal installieren, hab schon alles mögliche versucht. Kann jemand diesen Fehler bestätigen oder hat eventuell eine Lösung? 
Ich vermute, dass es irgendwie ein Problem mit dem Game Explorer ist, da der Patchvorgang da immer noch irgendwas macht bevor der Fehler kommt.
Ich hab schon längst die gameux.dll jeweils reinkopiert und registriert.

P.S.: Ist es schädlich mehrmals den Befehl zur Regestrierung auszuführen?

Menno, ich will endlich DX10 in Action sehen!


----------



## olsystems (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Omach also ich hatte mit dem Spiel keine Probleme es zum Laufen zu bringen!
Vielleicht beschädigter Patch?
Lad dir doch Testweise nochmal den Patch neu herrunter und versuch es nochmal!

LG
olsystems


----------



## Omach (12. Juni 2008)

Hab den Patch schon mehrmals gezogen, jedesmal klappt es nicht. Es kommt immer der selbe Fehler. Hab auch inzwischen versucht von 1.71 auf 2.101 zu patchen, genau das gleiche Prob. Kannst du mal erklären, wie du vorgegangen bist? Hast du auch die 64 bit Version und hast du das mit oder ohne die gameux.dll versucht? Welche Sprachversion hat dein Windows und dein Spiel?

Ich hoffe ich muss nicht das OS nochmal neu aufspielen, damit CoH läuft, das wäre sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## d00mfreak (12. Juni 2008)

Omach schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Also ich hab auf meine neues System Server 2008 Standard 64Bit (dt.) installiert und habe nun den ganzen Tag versucht Company of Heroes zum laufen zu kriegen. Ich kann das Spiel installieren und spielen, will es allerdings auf die aktuelle Version patchen und das geht nicht. Ich versuche den deutschen 1.00->2.101 Patch zu installieren und ganz zum Schluss gibt es eine Fehlermeldung und der Vorgang wird abgebrochen.



Jo, mit dem Patch habe ich auch arge Probleme. Hab ihn schon an mehreren Orten runtergeladen, die Installation wird aber immer mit eine Fehlermeldung abgebrochen, dass eine Datei fehlen würde. Wenns dir nur um DX 10 geht, kannst du die Patches ab 1.70 verwenden, ab da wurde die DX10-Unterstützung implementiert.


Gibts eigtl. ne Möglichkeit, von Vista Ultimate auf ne Vollversion von Server 2008 umzusatteln, z.B. per Anytime Upgrade? Bezahlt habe ich ja genug (Vista Ultimate Update Version). Hab im Inet bisher leider noch nix gefunden :/


----------



## Omach (15. Juni 2008)

@doomfreak: Welcher Fehler genau tritt bei dir auf und welche Windows- und Spielversion hast du genau?

Etwas das ich schon früher mal festgestellt habe ist, dass THQ-Patches sehr sensetiv für Ramdefekte sind. Da ich aber ein neues system habe, schließe ich das vorerst als Ursache aus. Bei dir könnte es jedoch eventuell daran liegen. Takte dein System runter oder setzt nur einen Speicher ein, bzw. lass memtest86 mal drüberlaufen.

Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Problem nach wie vor nicht weitergekommen, ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen?!?


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Juni 2008)

So, habs jetzt auch installiert, und bin ziemlich begeistert.

Falls jemand noch net rausbekommen haben sollte, wie man das Administratorkonto verschwinden lässt, sowie das Strg-Alt-Entf während dem Start unterbindet:
Adminkonto verstecken: Reg im Anhang ausführen.
Strg-Alt-Entf entfernen: Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung, Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinien starten. Links in der Baumstruktur auf Lokale Richtlinien->Sicherheitsoptionen gehen und anklicken. In der folgenden Liste dann suchen, bis man den Punkt "Interaktive Anmeldung: Kein STRG - ALT - ENTF notwendig" findet. Den dann auf "aktiviert" stellen.


----------



## Omach (24. Juni 2008)

Doomfreak, hast du es geschafft CoH auf Server 2008 zu installieren? Oder wie schaut's aus.

Ich spiele CoH Momentan über meine alte Festplatte, wo noch XP und alle Spiele drauf sind. Ich kann das Spiel ohne Probleme über Server 2008 starten. Nur ich hätte es eigentlich lieber richtig unter 08 installiert.


----------



## GoZoU (24. Juni 2008)

Welche Firewall und Antivirus-Software nutzt ihr eigentlich mit dem OS? Eigentlich wollte ich Kaspersky Internet Security weiter verwenden aber das geht nicht auf dem Sever 2008.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich gar keine Firewall (außer Router und Vista-Interne) oder Antivirensoftware verwende. Ist aber auch kein Produktivsystem.

PS

Es läuft wie geschmiert auf einem AMD Athlon 1400 + 1GB RAM + Radeon 9600SE. Nur der Onboard-Soundchip von dem 7 Jahre alten Gigabyte Board wird nicht erkannt und Treiber gibt es auch nicht mehr für Vista.


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh das Ganze hier noch nicht komplett.

1.)
Ihr kauft euch ein Betriebssystem für mehrere hundert Euro.
-> Ich bin sicher die meisten haben es noch nicht einmal legal erworben, aber darum geht es mir nicht einmal

2.)
Ihr Freut euch dass es so schnell und toll ist.
Dass es so stabil ist und mit Vista Treibern läuft.
-> es basiert auf Vista
-> im Grunde ist es Vista um einige Programme/Dienste erweitert

3.)
Ihr nutzt keine der einmaligen Funktionen von Server 2008!
-> Windows Server hatte schon immer einige beachtliche Tools mitgebracht, die aber ihre Stärke erst im Netzwerk ausspielen.
Ganz zu schweigen davon dass einiges an Konfiguration dahinter steckt.

4.)
Ihr trimmt Server 2008 auf Vista, in dem ihr Aero, Superfetch, DirectX und co nachinstalliert?
-> das ist ja wohl der über-Hohn



Die Ganze Sache ist doch bescheuert.
Klar, man kann Server 2008 zu Vista machen.
Dann bleibt aber nichts mehr von der hochgelobten Performance übrig.
Und mit Sachen wie DirectX und 3D Grafik Treibern sinkt auch die Stabilität auf Vista Niveau.

Also ehrlich; *Windows Server ist ein SERVER OS!*
Der Satz allein Beschreibt den Unterschied zu Vista.
Wer das nicht versteht, sollte das Geld nicht zum Fenster raus werfen und statt dessen Vista Ultimate kaufen.
Ich wette: 99% der Nutzer hier würden kein Feature gegenüber Server 2008 vermissen.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2008)

> 1.)
> Ihr kauft euch ein Betriebssystem für mehrere hundert Euro.
> -> Ich bin sicher die meisten haben es noch nicht einmal legal erworben, aber darum geht es mir nicht einmal



Kaufen? Wer hat was von kaufen und gecrackten Zeug geredet? Das OS ist bei MS kostenlos downloadbar und bis zu 8 Monate zu verwenden. MS zeigt sogar wie man die ursprünglichen 60 Tage bei Ablauf wieder zurücksetzt.
Der Thread ist lang, aber man solllte ihn dann auch KOMPLETT lesen, wenn man sinnlos bashen will.



> 2.)
> Ihr Freut euch dass es so schnell und toll ist.
> Dass es so stabil ist und mit Vista Treibern läuft.
> -> es basiert auf Vista
> -> im Grunde ist es Vista um einige Programme/Dienste erweitert



die "Vista-Versionen" haben meiner Meinung nach ein Problem. Es sind von Anfang an zu viele Programme/Dienste aktiviert, die kein Schwein braucht und/oder das System ausbremsen. Klar ist Server 2008 ein Vista. Aber ein vollkommen nacktes Vista, das die Möglichkeit gibt selbst auszuwählen, was man gerne "Vista-Internes" installieren will und was nicht.



> 3.)
> Ihr nutzt keine der einmaligen Funktionen von Server 2008!
> -> Windows Server hatte schon immer einige beachtliche Tools mitgebracht, die aber ihre Stärke erst im Netzwerk ausspielen.
> Ganz zu schweigen davon dass einiges an Konfiguration dahinter steckt.



Was man nicht braucht, wird auch nicht installiert. Außerdem, wer sagt dir, dass ich mein Server 2008, eben genau dafür nutze, wofür es gedacht ist?

So Stop Bashing



> 4.)
> Ihr trimmt Server 2008 auf Vista, in dem ihr Aero, Superfetch, DirectX und co nachinstalliert?
> -> das ist ja wohl der über-Hohn



Nein, es ist ein Test. Was geht und was nicht geht. Zudem war die Intention, zu sehen wie weit man mit Server 2008 gehen kann und was man damit machen kann und was nicht.

Beispiel Sidebar > geht nicht
Beispiel Spielen > geht, aber mit seltenen Einschränkungen

*Lese dir beim nächsten Mal den Thread auch durch, bevor du wild entschlossen dein geflame hier los lässt.*


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juni 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Lese dir beim nächsten Mal den Thread auch durch, bevor du wild entschlossen dein geflame hier los lässt.*




Ich habe ihn mir komplett durchgelesen.
Mach ich sowieso immer.
Und ich glaube du reagierst etwas empfindlich auf meine Meinungsäußerung.

Weil ich schon ahne wo so eine Diskussion hinführt:
Glaub was du willst ist mir jetzt auch egal....


----------



## d00mfreak (26. Juni 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Die Ganze Sache ist doch bescheuert.
> Klar, man kann Server 2008 zu Vista machen.
> Dann bleibt aber nichts mehr von der hochgelobten Performance übrig.
> Und mit Sachen wie DirectX und 3D Grafik Treibern sinkt auch die Stabilität auf Vista Niveau.
> ...



Das Einzige der von dir genannten Dinge, das nachinstalliert werden muss, ist Aero. Der Rest ist auf der Standardinstallation schon vorhanden, Superfetch braucht halt noch 2 Regschlüssel. 
Was Server 2008 so interressant macht hat Pockerclock ja schon gesagt: man kann sich aussuchen, was installiert werden soll, statt wie bei einer normalen Vista-Version nach der Installation erstmal deinstallieren zu müssen. 
Den Download gibts ganz legal hier, die paar Features die -falls gewünscht - dazuinstalliert werden müssen, machen sich nicht bemerkbar. Im Übrigen sollte es dir sowieso egal sein, für was jemand sein OS verwendet, auch wenn es nicht ganz seiner Bestimmung gerecht wird.


----------



## Triple-Y (26. Juni 2008)

@ MESeidel: voll sinnlos dein Beitrag!!

das os ist kostenlos testbar und dieser Thread dreht sich nun mal über dieses OS.... (Erfahrungen, Möglichkeiten, Leistung....)


----------



## GoZoU (26. Juni 2008)

Um nach dieser netten Exkursion mal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen:



			
				GoZoU schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Firewall und Antivirus-Software nutzt ihr eigentlich mit dem OS? Eigentlich wollte ich Kaspersky Internet Security weiter verwenden aber das geht nicht auf dem Sever 2008.



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Omach (26. Juni 2008)

@MESeidel: Ich sach mal: Du bist raus, denn wer kA hat....

@GoZoU: Ich nutze auch nur einen ordentlichen Hardwarerouter inkl. Firewall.

Softwarelösungen bringens eh nicht, hab ich schon lange nicht mehr drauf, da die nur Ressourcen aufbrauchen und dich im Ernstfall kein Stück schützen.

Antivirus-Software könnte man noch drüber reden. Hab im Moment auch keines drauf, weil keine wichtigen Daten auf dem Rechner drauf sind.

n8


----------



## Jackchecker (14. Oktober 2008)

So seit 4 Wochen Server OS geht das erste Spiel nicht!
Fifa 09 zeigt an, dass DirectX9 nicht vorhanden sei....blabla
weiß jemand eine Lösung....natürlich ist aktuelles DX9 drauf?!
aber sonst hat alles super geklappt!


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2008)

Jackchecker schrieb:


> So seit 4 Wochen Server OS geht das erste Spiel nicht!
> Fifa 09 zeigt an, dass DirectX9 nicht vorhanden sei....blabla
> weiß jemand eine Lösung....natürlich ist aktuelles DX9 drauf?!
> aber sonst hat alles super geklappt!



Es gibt bei der Installation von FIFA mit Sicherheit die Option DX9 zu installieren. Führe diese Option bei der Installation mal aus. Hatte ich auch schon hin und wieder.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2008)

So nen Problem hatte ich noch nie (doof ist nur das die Testzeit in 27 Tagen abläuft, endgültig).


----------



## d00mfreak (15. Oktober 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es gibt bei der Installation von FIFA mit Sicherheit die Option DX9 zu installieren. Führe diese Option bei der Installation mal aus. Hatte ich auch schon hin und wieder.



Testweise kann man die benötigten DLLs auch mal in den Spieleordner kopieren.


----------



## boss3D (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich will mir auch den Server 2008 Enterprise für Testzwecke runterladen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, welche Version ich auswählen soll. Kann mir das schnell mal jemand verraten _(mein System siehe Sig.)_?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## El-Hanfo (16. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich will mir auch den Server 2008 Enterprise für Testzwecke runterladen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, welche Version ich auswählen soll. Kann mir das schnell mal jemand verraten _(mein System siehe Sig.)_?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Wenn du 64bit möchtest dann nimmst du das obere, was vielleicht bei deinen 4gb ram besser ist und wenn du 32bit möchtest das untere.

Mfg El-Hanfo


----------



## boss3D (16. Oktober 2008)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Wenn du 64bit möchtest dann nimmst du das obere, was vielleicht bei deinen 4gb ram besser ist und wenn du 32bit möchtest das untere.


Danke. Natürlich brauche ich die 64 Bit-Version. Mich hat nur das "AMD" verwirrt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Las_Bushus (16. Oktober 2008)

das amd hat einen einfachen hintergrund^^ die andere 64bit implementierung die es gibt ist die der itaniums (auf intelseite jetzt) und die sind kompatibel mit der 64bit version in den desktop pcs. Die 64bit implementierung der Desktopprozzies baut auf der von amd auf deshalb amd64 (quasi amd kompatible 64bit implementation)


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2008)

Dass der Wind aus der Richtung weht, war mir klar, aber trotzdem hat es mich kurzzeitig verwirrt. 

Jedenfalls bin ich gerade am Saugen ... 
Mal sehen, ob sich daraus wirklich ein Vista basteln lässt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cuberius (27. März 2009)

Also ich finds erstmal klasse, dass ihr euch mit Alternativen zu Vista beschäftigt. Ich hab Vista in der 64 Bit Premium Edition, auf meinem alten AMD Quadcore laufen und es kotzt einen eigentlich nur an. Hab mir daher vorgenommen von dem Mistsystem wegzukommen, weshalb ich auch hier in dem Thread gelandet bin.

Hab mir Server 2k8 auch gerade über ELMS von Microsoft in der 64Bit Enterprise Edition runtergeladen. Eigentlich wollt ich auf meinem neuen Rechner XP64 drauf machen, aber es gibt nen Treiberproblem, dass man nicht außer Acht lassen kann, vor allem wo letztendlich immer weniger neue Treiber zu erwarten sind. 
Zur Zeit warte ich noch auf das neue Mainboard, aber bin jetzt schon gespannt ob wohl alles funktionieren wird.

Vorläufige Eckdaten:
Phenom 2 X4 940 BE
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P 790X / Asus M4A79 Deluxe
2x Corsair XMS2 Dominator KIT 4096MB PC2-8500 CL5
2x Sapphire Radeon HD 4850


----------



## Cuberius (10. April 2009)

Also, Server 2k8 ist installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab derzeit noch massiv Probleme mit Treibern. Im Grunde kommt eigentlich immer die Info, dass die Installationsdatei für Win6_1 nicht ausgelegt ist und das wars dann auch schon mit der Ausführung. Desweiteren muckt auch noch der Catalysttreiber ein wenig herum. Da ich die WLAN Karte nicht zum laufen bekomme, da die DLink Software immer vom OS beendet wird, komm ich mit dem OS auch nicht ins Netz. 

Tja, Ideen nach vorn, mir gehen sie nämlich gerade aus.


----------



## OctoCore (10. April 2009)

Die DLink-Programme brauchst du nicht, das geht auch mit den Bordmitteln. Einfach über die Systemsteuerung konfigurieren.


----------



## Cuberius (11. April 2009)

Das hab ich auch erst gedacht, das Problem ist nur, das er gar keine Netzwerke findet. Ich meine unter XP und mit der DLink Software warens 8 oder 9, das is schon nen kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2009)

Der WLAN-Dienst ist aktiviert (über "Features auswählen" bei der Erstinstallation oder über den Servermanager)?


----------



## Cuberius (11. April 2009)

Über den Servermanager, musste ja erst die Treiber drauf laden.


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2009)

Na ja, der Dienst an sich läuft auch ohne Treiber (wie bei Vista), aber ist ja jetzt egal. 
Komisch... Also an ein generelles Windowsproblem glaube ich nicht, eher an eines mit dem Treiber. Ich würde mir die aktuellsten Treiber noch mal frisch ziehen. Bei mir hatte auf Anhieb geklappt, allerdings mit einem D-Link-Stick.


----------

